# Who needs medium format......I have a 55MP Nikon



## JTPhotography (Mar 13, 2015)

I finally got out to take some practice pano merge shots with the 24mm tilt shift.  This is two horizontal shots, stacked vertically, the top image lost about 30%, final image being approx. 7000x8000 pixels. I had read that the merge process is super simple and it was, I had a few spots to clone to clean things up but that is pretty much it. The merge line is just where the blue starts coming into the sky. I also did some sample shots with lots of detail to see how everything lined up and it did so flawlessly. I tried merging two horizontal shots side by side but the exposure difference came into play near the edges and made editing too much of a pain. I need to play around more with that, as well as stacking vert shots side by side. Taken with a d800e. I really like this ratio.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 13, 2015)

My Nikons range into the gigapixel range.

Grays Lake

Adel Sweetcorn Fest 2011

Grand Tetons in the Clouds


----------



## ruifo (Mar 13, 2015)

I've been also using ultra-high megapixel with the D810 (as if it wasn't enough).

[7360 x 4912 = 36,2 mpix] - All sizes Rusty Iron Chain Flickr - Photo Sharing 

[12117 x 3871 = 46.9 mpix] - All sizes San Francisco-Oakland Bridge Skyline Flickr - Photo Sharing 

[10323 x 4666 = 48.2 mpix] - All sizes Telegraph Hill and Bay Flickr - Photo Sharing 

[13268 x 3678 = 48.8 mpix] - All sizes Downtown SFO Flickr - Photo Sharing 

[23613 x 4614 = 109 mpix] - All sizes SFO Peninsula and Bay in 109 Mpix Flickr - Photo Sharing


----------



## JustJazzie (Mar 13, 2015)

Ohhh, isn't that fantastic?! Beautiful shot. I do hope you plan to hang it somewhere!


----------



## DGMPhotography (Mar 14, 2015)

Pretty great shot! Care to elaborate on your process for merging?


----------



## JTPhotography (Mar 14, 2015)

DGMPhotography said:


> Pretty great shot! Care to elaborate on your process for merging?



Sure, but not much of a process at all. Open one, open the other as a new layer (this one will be the top layer and will show 100%) and simple slide them in place. Crop the edges a bit and clean up the seam with the clone tool if needed. I have tried this without the use of a tilt shift and the post clean up could be extensive. That is the thing about a tilt shift, the camera and lens isn't moving, so the seam is flawless.


----------



## JoL (Mar 14, 2015)

Beautiful image! I don't care too much about super high resolution images, but the picture itself is great!


----------



## DGMPhotography (Mar 14, 2015)

JTPhotography said:


> DGMPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty great shot! Care to elaborate on your process for merging?
> ...



That makes sense. 

It's strange - a lot of little digital p&s cameras have panoramic capabilities, but a lot of DSLRs don't. No fair


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 14, 2015)

Do those P&S cameras have the ability to generate high-res/high-mp images?  Most are limited to 2000-3000 pixels on the long edge.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Mar 14, 2015)

480sparky said:


> Do those P&S cameras have the ability to generate high-res/high-mp images?  Most are limited to 2000-3000 pixels on the long edge.



Okay, not the same resolution of course, but same field of view. Although some of them have come a long ways. My p&s is 16MP.


----------



## ruifo (Mar 14, 2015)

DGMPhotography said:


> It's strange - a lot of little digital p&s cameras have panoramic capabilities, but a lot of DSLRs don't. No fair



It's not hard to stitch multiple shots together.


----------



## Gary A. (Mar 14, 2015)

That is a wonderful image, regardless of the MP's. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Mar 14, 2015)

ruifo said:


> DGMPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > It's strange - a lot of little digital p&s cameras have panoramic capabilities, but a lot of DSLRs don't. No fair
> ...



As our OP said, without a tilt shift, it's a bit difficult.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 14, 2015)

DGMPhotography said:


> As our OP said, without a tilt shift, it's a bit difficult.



Some softwares deal with keystoning better than others.  One can always do a perspective correction on the individual images before stitching.


----------



## ruifo (Mar 14, 2015)

DGMPhotography said:


> As our OP said, without a tilt shift, it's a bit difficult.



Have you tried? it is not difficult. Photoshop does it for you in 4-5 minutes. Other softwares as well.


----------



## bribrius (Mar 14, 2015)

thanks JT for the info. Never tried stacking or merging shots. Very interesting. What program you guys using to merge and stack with?


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 14, 2015)

It's called _stitching_.  I use AutoPano Giga by Kolor.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Mar 15, 2015)

480sparky said:


> DGMPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > As our OP said, without a tilt shift, it's a bit difficult.
> ...



That's true. It's just not as optimized as I'd like.


----------



## bribrius (Mar 15, 2015)

480sparky said:


> It's called _stitching_.  I use AutoPano Giga by Kolor.


hey! That doesn't even speak english!


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 15, 2015)

480sparky said:


> It's called _stitching_.  I use AutoPano Giga by Kolor.



Ive never seen autopano...
my wife uses several mid 50's-60's singers for stitching and it seems to work rather well. I dont think they have many MP's though.


----------



## JTPhotography (Mar 16, 2015)

bribrius said:


> thanks JT for the info. Never tried stacking or merging shots. Very interesting. What program you guys using to merge and stack with?



I merged these two in GIMP. But I did so manually, I am not even sure if GIMP will do it automatically, but I need to find out.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 16, 2015)

It won't.   I've already looked into it.


----------



## petrochemist (Mar 17, 2015)

Microsoft ICE (a free download but can be awkward to install, it often needs an extra bit) generally works well to stitch images without the need of a shift lens or even tripod support. Very useful to get a wider field of view.
Here's an example pano (in infra red) stitched with ICE.

[a href="[URL='https://flic.kr/p/r7jPRZ']orford view panorama Flickr - Photo Sharing [/URL]"][/URL][/a] by [a href="[URL='https://www.flickr.com/people/55821074@N08/']Flickr Analyst 1[/URL]"]Analyst 1[/a], on Flickr

Personally I'd rather like a medium format for the dynamic range etc. but find 20MP is quite enough for me. Even then most of it is to allow for extra cropping, when my super telephoto doesn't get close enough.


----------



## FITBMX (Mar 19, 2015)

pixmedic said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > It's called _stitching_.  I use AutoPano Giga by Kolor.
> ...



I use a glue, it works great on jeans!


----------



## FITBMX (Mar 19, 2015)

Great photo!
I will have to look into trying this!!!


----------



## FITBMX (Mar 19, 2015)

JTPhotography said:


> I finally got out to take some practice pano merge shots with the 24mm tilt shift.  This is two horizontal shots, stacked vertically, the top image lost about 30%, final image being approx. 7000x8000 pixels. I had read that the merge process is super simple and it was, I had a few spots to clone to clean things up but that is pretty much it. The merge line is just where the blue starts coming into the sky. I also did some sample shots with lots of detail to see how everything lined up and it did so flawlessly. I tried merging two horizontal shots side by side but the exposure difference came into play near the edges and made editing too much of a pain. I need to play around more with that, as well as stacking vert shots side by side. Taken with a d800e. I really like this ratio.
> 
> View attachment 97020



And I am nominating this for POTM!!!

March 2015 POTM Nomination Thread Photography Forum


----------



## JTPhotography (Mar 22, 2015)

FITBMX said:


> JTPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > I finally got out to take some practice pano merge shots with the 24mm tilt shift.  This is two horizontal shots, stacked vertically, the top image lost about 30%, final image being approx. 7000x8000 pixels. I had read that the merge process is super simple and it was, I had a few spots to clone to clean things up but that is pretty much it. The merge line is just where the blue starts coming into the sky. I also did some sample shots with lots of detail to see how everything lined up and it did so flawlessly. I tried merging two horizontal shots side by side but the exposure difference came into play near the edges and made editing too much of a pain. I need to play around more with that, as well as stacking vert shots side by side. Taken with a d800e. I really like this ratio.
> ...



Well thank you!!


----------

